# Need Power supply



## ravi.c (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi,

I'm looking for a mean well make baby ATX power supply used for medical equipments ,with the following specifications.

1. Operating voltage 220 VAC 47-63 Hz – sized to support 150W external devices with 12 VDC output voltage 
2. UL60950 (with creep age and isolation distances met when operated at 3000M above sea level)
3. Power factor correction (PFC)>[email protected],
4. MTBF above 150,000 hours at 35° C


Kindly suggest me on this.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Have you searched here?

Mean Well Power Supply


----------

